# Good-bye to my Binky



## oryctolaguslady (Jan 8, 2012)

I just joined RO about a week ago, but beforeI could even post much one of my older rabbits started to not eat much. I made an appt. with my vet and he gave a very thorough exam checking for any sign of digestive, teeth or other problems but could not find any signs of anything serious. 

About 24 hours later my Binky died - he wasnot quite11 1/2. His bonded mate Fuzzbug stayed with him the whole time, warming him with her body and licking his head and face. 

I miss my Binkyman very much - he was one of my sweetest rabbits.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 8, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss of Binky. No matter how long they are with you, it's never enough. Our old girl, 13, Coal has started to slow down too and she's kind of raggedy looking too. I really hate to see it coming. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Binky-11 1/2 WOW! You're so fortunate to have had so many years with your bunny.-Mine I've lost lived until 7.
RIP little bunny. and Binky Free :rainbow::rip:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 10, 2012)

We'd love to see a photo of Binky urplepansy:
So sorry for your loss


----------



## oryctolaguslady (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope I am doing this correctly - I am still a bit confused about posting photos!


----------

